# [solved] System mit RAID1 + LVM2 bootet nicht vollständig

## pir187

Hi und hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Frage: ich habe mein System (HDD: 2x Seagate 750 GB SATA2) gerade neu installiert (oder bin dabei) und mir dabei folgendes Layout des Dateisystems ausgedacht:

md1 - /dev/sda1 und /dev/sdb1 - 64 MB - /boot

md2 - /dev/sda2 und /dev/sdb2 - 2 GB - swap

md3 - /dev/sda3 und /dev/sdb3 - 10 GB - /

md5 - /dev/sda5 und /dev/sdb5 - 80 GB - vg_system

md6 - /dev/sda6 und /dev/sdb6 - ca. 610 GB - vg_home

Meine erdachte Aufteilung der Volume Groups für LVM2 sieht wie folgt aus:

vg_system, 80 GB:

-----------------------

vg_system-opt - 10 GB - /opt

vg_system-var - 10 GB - /var

vg_system-tmp - 5 GB - /tmp

vg_system-home - 20 GB - /home

vg_system-usr - 10 GB - /usr

+ ca. 25 GB Rest für spätere Veränderungen

vg_home, ca. 610 GB:

---------------------------

vg_home-pictures - 50 GB - /home/pictures

vg_home-music - 50 GB - /home/music

vg_home-movies - 500 GB - /home/movies

Zur Installation habe ich das Tutorial Gentoo auf Software-RAID inkl. LVM2 befolgt. 

Das Problem: beim Booten erhalte ich sinngemäß die Meldung:

Something went wrong, bad superblock, fs type or other error.

Die RAID-Partitionen md1 bis md6 werden anscheinend richtig erkannt und zusammengefügt. Nachdem der Schriftzug "Interactive mode, press I" (sinngemäß) erscheint, kommt der Bootvorgang noch bis "Creating /dev from mdev" (sinngemäß) und bricht mit der o.g. Meldung ab.

Irgend etwas fehlt in dem Tutorial. Wo könnte ich ansetzen? Hat jemand auch ein System mit LVM2 über RAID1? Hat das Tutorial ausgereicht? Wo gab es Lücken? Wer hat aus dem Stand noch Tipps für mich?

Weitere Infos kann ich morgen liefern, wenn sie gebraucht würden.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe! pir187

----------

## pir187

Ist denn keiner hier im Forum, der RAID1 + LVM2 nutzt? Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...

Help, I need somebody's help!

----------

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

Dein Link ist falsch.  :Wink: 

Das RAID wird automatisch vom Kernel beim booten aktiviert. Das ist richtig. Aber bei LVM brauchst Du ein Initramfs-Image. In diesem wird dann einfach kurzerhand vgscan und vgchange -a y aufgerufen und dann sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Ein initramfs sollte bei entsprechender Kernel Konfiguration eigentlich nicht nötig sein.

Schau mal hier

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

MfG

josef.95

----------

## pir187

@Josef.95: diesen Guide kannte ich noch nicht. Gleich mal schauen, was dort anders ist und ein Initramfs überflüssig macht!

@LinuxTom: der Link funktioniert bei mir, bei Dir nicht? Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das System nicht korrekt gebootet hatte: ich hatte meinen Kernel selbst kompiliert (Vorlage war die .config meines non-RAID-Systems, hatte dann noch RAID- und Device-Mapper-Unterstützung eingebaut). Das Tutorial ist jedoch auf genkernel-Nutzung ausgelegt. Nachdem ich es noch einmal abgearbeitet habe und dabei genkernel genutzt habe, gelang der Bootvorgang heute dann endlich.

Eine Frage zu genkernel habe ich jedoch:

es nutzt nicht die .config, die ich vorher manuell konfiguriert habe, sondern sein eigene aus /usr/share/genkernel/x86 oder so. Ist dies unbedingt notwendig oder kann ich genkernel auch sagen, dass es bitte meine eigene .config nutzen soll? Ich habe bisher keine Module gebaut, sondern alles im Kernel verdrahtet. Dies möchte ich beibehalten und deshalb meine eigene .config an genkernel übergeben. Ist dies möglich? Bin jetzt gerade unter Windows unterwegs (Linux + Nokia 6280 + UMTS = Problem) und kann nicht nachschauen...

Danke und Gruß, pir187

----------

## pir187

@Josef.95: hast Du ein System mit LVM2 + RAID1? Ich habe nachgeschaut, welche Konfiguration in dem von Dir erwähnten Tutorial genutzt wird. Ich hatte den erwähnten Abschnitt so konfiguriert, trotzdem hat das Booten wie erwähnt nicht geklappt. Hmm...

Wenn es wirklich möglich wäre, ohne Initramfs zu arbeiten, wäre mir das sympathisch! Kannst Du mir da vielleicht helfen?

pir187

----------

## pir187

Hmm, eine Idee habe ich noch. Kann es sein, dass die Volume Groups nicht erkannt wurden, weil ich wie in meinem genannten Tutorial 

```
-e 0.90
```

 innerhalb von 

```
mdadm --create ...
```

 genutzt hatte?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> @Josef.95: hast Du ein System mit LVM2 + RAID1? Ich habe nachgeschaut, welche Konfiguration in dem von Dir erwähnten Tutorial genutzt wird. Ich hatte den erwähnten Abschnitt so konfiguriert, trotzdem hat das Booten wie erwähnt nicht geklappt. Hmm...

 

Hi

Ich hatte vor ca. 14 Monaten mir mal so ein System mit raid und LVM2 wie im genanten Howto aufgebaut, es funktionierte eigentlich recht gut. (und ohne initramfs) Ich habe es aber nur ca. 6 Monate genutzt, ich bin dann wieder zu einer einfacheren Partitionierung zurückgekehrt.

Wichtig bei der Kernel Konfiguration gegenüber einer "normalen" ist eigentlich nur das der Raid Mode und Device-Mapper Support fest einkompiliert ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass die Volume Groups nicht erkannt wurden

 Das währe auch meine Vermutung.

Wie schaut den eigentlich deine fstab aus?

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Frage zu genkernel habe ich jedoch:
> 
> es nutzt nicht die .config, die ich vorher manuell konfiguriert habe, sondern sein eigene aus /usr/share/genkernel/x86 oder so. Ist dies unbedingt notwendig oder kann ich genkernel auch sagen, dass es bitte meine eigene .config nutzen soll?

 Soweit ich weiß legt genkernel seine .config in /etc/kernel/2.6 oder so ähnlich ab.

Du kannst aber auch die /etc/genkernel.conf noch nach deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## pir187

Ich habe mir das Tutorial noch einmal angesehen. Kann es sein, dass der Fehler darin lag, den Befehl 

```
vgchange -an
```

 zu vergessen und das Dateisystem deshalb nicht erkannt wurde? Wenn das so einfach wäre, hätte ich den Fehler ja schon gefunden und könnte noch einen Versuch ohne Initramfs starten (Kernel neu kompilieren, entsprechenden Eintrag für grub erstellen, dabei aber die jetzt laufende Konfiguration und den Kernel beibehalten... wäre ja zu schön, um wahr zu sein!

Bin gerade unter Windows unterwegs, kann Dir deshalb meine fstab nicht posten. fstab kommt noch.

Viele Grüße, pir187

----------

## pir187

Hi,

ich habe heute den Kernel noch einmal mit meiner .config und ohne Initramfs kompiliert... und das Booten klappt! Ich denke, der vergessene Aufruf von 

```
vgchange -an
```

 hat das Booten verhindert.

Man oh man, so ein Ärger wegen eines so kleines Befehles. Aber alles wird gut, wenn man nur lesen kann   :Very Happy:  .

pir187

----------

